# Giving your villagers fruit...



## N a t (Apr 28, 2020)

Is this good for gifts? Do they like the fruit? Do they eat them or try to drop them in their house? I want to be able to give my villagers gifts so I can get their photos and hopefully see them at my birthday in a month but I'm tired of them wearing bad clothes that they keep giving each other and also having super messy houses...

If I give them fruit what'll happen? I don't wanna mess up anymore interiors LOL.

Cleo is living in a mess and Static wears a baby romper now. I feel like my villagers are going through some crisis.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 28, 2020)

I give them wrapped foreign fruit all the time and they do nothing with it, they just say they're going to eat it and then they gift me something back


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 28, 2020)

Petey Piranha said:


> Cleo is living in a mess and Static wears a baby romper now. I feel like my villagers are going through some crisis.


I'm sorry I laughed way too hard at this bit


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 28, 2020)

Apparently gifting fruit consistently raises friendship faster to get their pics : ) So i'm making it my chore to gift fruit and send a few letters everyday. With cute clothes once in a while.


----------



## N a t (Apr 28, 2020)

Altarium said:


> I give them wrapped foreign fruit all the time and they do nothing with it, they just say they're going to eat it and then they gift me something back


Good to know, thank you!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Apparently gifting fruit consistently raises friendship faster to get their pics : ) So i'm making it my chore to gift fruit and send a few letters everyday. With cute clothes once in a while.


Yay thanks for the input!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 28, 2020)

I give them wrapped fruit that isnt native to my island! They usually always give me 650 bells in return (which is better than the 400 sell price the nooklings give me) so I'd assume it raises friendship?


----------



## N a t (Apr 28, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> I'm sorry I laughed way too hard at this bit


I know, I find it pretty funny too, but I'm also like WHYYY. I even told Static that the romper looked bad when he asked me, and I also gifted him a flight jacket that he wears almost daily, but sometimes he still wears that romper. I always see it when I least expect it, and I had to keep gifting Cleo cute furniture to get rid of a dumb gift from another villager, and her house is just so cluttered now, every surface is occupied with random junk hahaha.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



Krissi2197 said:


> I give them wrapped fruit that isnt native to my island! They usually always give me 650 bells in return (which is better than the 400 sell price the nooklings give me) so I'd assume it raises friendship?


Good to know LOL. I find it so silly to be paid for my gifts but that's not bad actually!


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 28, 2020)

I've noticed that giving my villagers 3 foreign fruit gives me 650 bells (similar to what Krissi2197 said). However, giving them 10 usually results in them gifting me some clothing, so I try to give them 10 wrapped fruit.


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 28, 2020)

Petey Piranha said:


> I know, I find it pretty funny too, but I'm also like WHYYY. I even told Static that the romper looked bad when he asked me, and I also gifted him a flight jacket that he wears almost daily, but sometimes he still wears that romper. I always see it when I least expect it, and I had to keep gifting Cleo cute furniture to get rid of a dumb gift from another villager, and her house is just so cluttered now, every surface is occupied with random junk hahaha.


Oh noo Static!! I bet he does that on purpose to make you regret it lol!


----------



## Dewasa (Apr 28, 2020)

I love giving fruits because I always have some readily available in my bag and it doesn't mess with the interior design of their house.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 28, 2020)

omg static, get ur **** together, man


----------

